# Eyes.



## Mr. Morris (May 1, 2010)

Please help me. I can't draw eyes worth crap. A tutorial would be greatly appreciated! :3


----------



## Zseliq (May 1, 2010)

Maybe this will help. http://kamikaze777.deviantart.com/art/Anime-Manga-Eyes-Tutorial-85947021


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

You need to start defining where your eyes go. Basically, your eyeball is a sphere with lids over the top. Personally, I find that the best way to do eyes, is when you're doing the head itself.






A common way, is as above. Draw a circle to define the head, then two intersecting lines to show the centreline of the head and where the eyelevel goes. I usually drop it, so the eye line is where the bottom of the eye goes, giving a guide for the bottom eyelid.

Once you have your sketchline for the upper and lower lids, stick some detail in. Eyelids end in lashes. This is all down to what style you want to go for, of course.

Finally, the eye itself. Pupils, and the coloured bit. Leave some eyewhite. It's up to you if you outline all parts of the eye, or leave the eyewhite unmarked.

It's all down to practice and developing your own style. Look at anime style eyes, but also real and other types of drawing. Root around and experiment.


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 1, 2010)

Oh, for the love of god, stay away from style tutorials. They're worthless, and you don't learn anything from them, either than how to make mistakes.

This is a case where I've got to say "draw from life." Find photographs, and just draw. deviantART is great for this, because they have size restrictions, so there are plenty of high-res photos of all sorts of species to draw.


----------



## Zydala (May 1, 2010)

I know Zeddish is sayin' to stay away from tutorials but I find this to be extremely helpful regardless.

http://tentopet.livejournal.com/34995.html


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 1, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I know Zeddish is sayin' to stay away from tutorials but I find this to be extremely helpful regardless.
> 
> http://tentopet.livejournal.com/34995.html



That one actually seems to have something useful.

I'm saying stay away from style tutorials, ie- anime and all that crap. It's useless.


----------



## Mr. Morris (May 2, 2010)

LOL! Shoop da Whoop! BLAAAAAGGGHH!!! 

Thanks! You all helped so much! Thank you!


----------



## Smelge (May 2, 2010)

FUCK.

I forgot his tongue.


----------

